# Game 5 - Nets vs Wizards - Sunday, November 12; 6:00 PM EST



## ZÆ

<table border="1" height="100" width="600"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*</td><td>*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*New Jersey Nets*</td><td>*Washington Wizards*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*(2-2)*</td><td>*(3-2)*</td></tr><tr align="center"><th colspan="2">*Game 5*</th></tr><tr align="center"><th colspan="2">*Sunday, November 12, 2006; 6:00 PM EST*</th></tr><tr align="center"><th colspan="2">*Verizon Center - Washington DC*</th></tr><tr align="center"><td>*Television Coverage*</td><td>*YES - *</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*Radio Coverage*</td><td>*WFAN*</td></tbody></table>

*Coaching Match-up*
 - 
*Lawrence Frank* - *Eddie Jordan*

*Team Match-up*



*Key Match-up*
<table bgcolor="black" border="1" height="100" width="600"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>







</td><td>







</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*Jason Kidd*</th><td>*Gilbert Arenas*</td></tr><tr align="center"><th colspan="2">*Stats*</td><tr align="center"><td>PPG - 12.5</td><td>PPG - 28.8</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>RPG - 8.5</td><td>RPG - 2.8</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>APG - 6.0</td><td>APG - 7.6</td></tr></tbody></table>​
<table bgcolor="black" border="0" height="100" width="600"><tbody><tr><td>Game 05 -- November 12, 2006
*Nets (2-2)* @ *Wizards (3-2)*​ 
*Mogriffjr's
Keys to the Game:* 

In 4 games, the Nets have lost two games already to the nagging Heat. What's more nagging is the injuries to Richard Jefferson against the Heat. Don't fret Net fans, the season is early and it gives Antoine Wright, Snackbar and Adams time to step up their game. These 3 guys should see extended minutes against their next opponent, the Washington Wizards.

KEY #1---"Do the Wright Thing"
---Antoine Wright has shown so far in pre-season and in the 4 regular season games that he's the guy the Nets drafted last year. Frank should "Do the Wright Thing" and start Antoine Wright. The Nets will lose RJ's experience and explosiveness but Wright has shown that his shot his going down and his confidence is up. Give him 30+ minutes a night and could we see Wright average 15-20 ppg?

KEY #2---"Stop Gilbert God-free"
---Arenas has become one of the NBA's top scorers. On most nights, Arenas is unstoppable, doing whatever he wants to do to impact the game. The Nets have to stop or even contain Gilbert from becoming god (and making everything in sight) and also prevent him from getting free. Wright and Kidd should see extensive time on Arenas.

KEY #3---"Hey bro!"
---Hey Vince, your the better brother-in-law over Jamison, plus RJ is out? Vince must out-do Mr. Jamison and continue to play as if he's playing for a contract. You don't want VC to force the issue without RJ out there but he has to continue to put-out the 30pt nights.

KEY #4---"I Nee-nad!"
---The Nets NEED nenad to put the ball in the hoop. RJ is out, the scoring load has to be even passed out. With Krstic's improved defense, lately he hasn't been getting the shot attempts to put up some points. Krstic will have the height advantage over the small Wizards team and he should show off the savvy post moves to get at least 18-24 pts.

KEY #5---"Easy Matchup"
---The Wizards are a small team, with Haywood being their only 7 footer who regularly gets playing time. Their other "big men" consist of the 6'10" Etan Thomas and the 6'9" Jamison. The Nets most likely will go small as well, so the likes of Snackbar and Marcus Williams should see over 15+ minutes tonight. It could turn out to be a high scoring game and in essence it's a good and easy matchup; one that I don't see little to no matchup problems other than Collins/ Krstic out on the perimeter guarding Jamison.</td></tr></tbody></table>​
Score Prediction Game: Nets @ Wizards --11.12.06
For the latest news and information on the game check out NetsDaily.
uCash Sportsbook Rules


----------



## ghoti

No RJ.


----------



## ZÆ

ghoti said:


> No RJ.


I'll change it when nba.com updates the stats on everyone.


----------



## Dumpy

And he said he'd play until it fell off. Last time I take him seriously. Oh, wait, that was his OTHER ankle. My bad.


----------



## fruitcake

for the keys of the game----you didnt mention caron butler...watch out for him.


----------



## Gmister

I really can't wait. I missed those two Heat games from busy Friday nights, but I'm stationary on Sunday afternoons. I want to see the Nets contain Arenas. I think acombination of Kidd ,Wright, some Carter, and hopefully Hassan. The one player I think matches Arenas in athletic ability, quickness, and all out toughness is Hassan. This probably won't happen but I would definitly welcome it. I'm also a little worried about Butler with no Jefferson but I'm sure they'll figure it out.


----------



## fruitcake

we may see Marcus Williams start?


----------



## Mogriffjr

fruitcake said:


> for the keys of the game----you didnt mention caron butler...watch out for him.


Butler is one of those quiet guys...i've always liked his game...I'm sure he'll draw the assignment of VC since he's their best defender on their team.


----------



## ghoti

Kidd absolutely owned Arenas last season.

He completely psyched him out.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

fruitcake said:


> we may see Marcus Williams start?


 I think he'll still come off the bench with Wright in for RJ.


----------



## Guest

ghoti said:


> Kidd absolutely owned Arenas last season.
> 
> He completely psyched him out.


ya, arenas is very psych-able :biggrin:


----------



## Aurelino

ghoti said:


> Kidd absolutely owned Arenas last season.
> 
> He completely psyched him out.


Yes, not just last season. The Nets in general have been able to contain Arenas over the years.


----------



## ghoti

Aurelino said:


> Yes, not just last season. The Nets in general have been able to contain Arenas over the years.


Last year it was so bad, Arenas got _benched_ in one game and missed another with a minor injury.

It makes no sense, because the Nets appear to be a team Arenas can torch at will.

Appearances can be deceiving!


----------



## ghoti

These game threads look really professional.

I think this might be the nicest Nets/Wizards game preview anywhere on the web.


----------



## Fray

Go Nets!


----------



## Mindlib

Nenad must be a key player. 
Go nets. :clap:


----------



## ZÆ

ghoti said:


> These game threads look really professional.
> 
> I think this might be the nicest Nets/Wizards game preview anywhere on the web.


Thanks, I want to add some things to the next one (team leaders, division standings and a couple other small things. Like TM11 use to do.) but I'm afraid it will become too big. I guess we can try it out for a game and if it looks good we'll keep it.


----------



## Kidd's Nets

all in on the nets!!


----------



## ghoti

ZÆ said:


> Thanks, I want to add some things to the next one (team leaders, division standings and a couple other small things. Like TM11 use to do.) but I'm afraid it will become too big. I guess we can try it out for a game and if it looks good we'll keep it.


The more information, the better.

I'd like division and conference standings, previous meetings (when they start to apply) and an upcoming schedule for each team.

The "team leaders" thing isn't really that important. The stats are already there.


----------



## Noodfan

ghoti said:


> *These game threads look really professional.*
> 
> I think this might be the nicest Nets/Wizards game preview anywhere on the web.



I second that. Thanks for your efforts ZAE :clap:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ghoti said:


> These game threads look really professional.
> 
> I think this might be the nicest Nets/Wizards game preview anywhere on the web.


 I agree, they look great. Very nice work ZÆ


----------



## Real

I think Carter has a huge game tonight.


----------



## Real

If I'm not mistaken, isn't tonight the debut of the Red jerseys?


----------



## L

I hope we feed Krstic more. We really havent been getting him involved in the offense enough imo.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Real said:


> If I'm not mistaken, isn't tonight the debut of the Red jerseys?


 I'm still kind of iffy about them...I'll see how they are once the game is actually going on.


----------



## HitmanNets

Gil Arenas prob 47 pts hope we win go nj


----------



## HitmanNets

Holy crap Gilbert Arenas 29 PPG and we drafted Brandon Armstrong over him


----------



## HitmanNets

go nets holla if u hear me ima bet $5 with someone


----------



## HB

Nope no Red Jerseys


----------



## Petey

Wizards come away with the tip.

Butler in the post can't hit, Krstic board.

Kidd to Krstic, hits the hook inside.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Wizards win tip

Krstic for 2

2-0 - NETS


----------



## Real

Nice move by Krstic.


----------



## Real

Smart play by Wright.


----------



## HB

Nenad with a nifty hook over Etan

Antoine with good hustle on his missed shot


----------



## Petey

Gilbert to Jamison, can't hit, Kidd board.

Wight with the Air Ball... great play by Wright. Runs at the ball, as it goes out of bounds pegs a defender, Nets ball.

Kidd, Carter, Wright, Kidd, fires, can't hit.

Jamison board.

-Petey


----------



## Real

Good grief what a shot by VC.


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 3

5-0 - NETS


----------



## HB

Vince from way out on that 3


----------



## Petey

Jamison can't hit, Krstic w/ the long board.

Kidd to Carter, Carter w/ the long 3.

Stevenson w/ the jumper.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Stevenson for 2

5-2 - NETS


----------



## Real

VC with 5 early.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

HitmanNets said:


> Holy crap Gilbert Arenas 29 PPG and we drafted Brandon Armstrong over him


 How many teams drafted a bad player over him?


----------



## HB

Vince is HOT!!!


----------



## HitmanNets

vince on fire


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 2

7-2 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Carter, foot on the line jumper!

Hits!

Gilbert, Jamison, can’t hit, Kidd’s board.

-Petey


----------



## HitmanNets

does antoine wright stink or what


----------



## Petey

Nets lost it, get it back… Kidd resets.

Wright and Butler w/ the collision, foul on Butler.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Wow anyone just see that. Vince didnt even look at the rim and the ball still went in on that left handed jumper


----------



## HitmanNets

krstic on fire 9 pts vs 2 pts


----------



## ZÆ

Nenad Krstic for 2

9-2 - NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad with the jumper. 

Nets 4 of 6 so far...offense starting off strong again.


----------



## Real

Another hot shooting opening.

The difference is, if/when we cool off, how are we going to adjust?


----------



## Petey

Krstic w/ the bucket.

Nice pass by Carter, Jamison can’t hit the 3, Kidd board.

Kidd to Carter, Kidd, can’t hit the 3, Stevenson w/ the ball of the tip

-Petey


----------



## HitmanNets

ROFL Jamison is 0 for 5


----------



## HitmanNets

lmao 2 pts with 7 min to go looks like an easy win


----------



## HitmanNets

whats softer: cotton candy or nenad krstic


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nice block by Thomas there.


----------



## Petey

Glbert drives, dishes off, can’t hit. Carter w/ the foul.

Gilbert is off, out of bounds, Nets ball.

Kidd Wright Carter, Krstic, knocked away by Thomas, out of bounds, Nets ball

Carter challenges Thomas, fouled, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter hits 2 free throws

11-2 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

Nenad Krstic for 2

13-2 - NETS

Timeout WSH


----------



## HB

Nice pass from vince to Nenad

Meanwhile this wizards refuse to get Gilbert involved


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad hits off the pass from Vince. 13-2 Nets.

Time out Wizards.


----------



## Petey

Carter drops both, 8 points now.

7:19 to go in the 1st.

Wizards misfire again, Kidd comes away w/ the ball.

VC can’t hit the pullup. 

Thomas w/ the air ball.

Down to Krstic, flips it in, nice pass by Carter.

Wizards timeout.

6:21 to go, Nets +11.

-Petey


----------



## Real

It's so fun playing someone other than Miami.


----------



## Jizzy

The number of posters replying to game threads has dropped dramatically ever since Carter15Nets came back. I suggest we ban him and don't let him make another username.


----------



## Real

That was beautiful.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Collins with the nice move!

Wizards are shooting 10% so far.


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Collins for 2

15-2 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Wizards turn it over.

Kidd, Krstic, Carter, Collins, hits.

OMG.

Assist to Carter.

What ball movement.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Lol Collins actually made that layup. Thank goodness


----------



## ZÆ

Nenad Krstic for 2

17-2 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Butler can’t hit, Krstic board, Kidd, Krstc, hits!

Nets up 17-2!

-Petey


----------



## Real

Jizzy said:


> The number of posters replying to game threads has dropped dramatically ever since Carter15Nets came back. I suggest we ban him and don't let him make another username.


If you have a problem, use the PM feature and tell a moderator about it.


----------



## ZÆ

Jamison for 3

17-5 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Down to Jamison, drills the open 3.

Kidd Krstic, Kidd Carter, Can’t hit, Wizards ball.

Gilberts can’t hit, Collins loose ball foul.

Marcus in for Kidd

-Petey


----------



## HB

Hmm seems they always sub Marcus for Kidd at the 4 minute mark


----------



## jarkid

go nets go


----------



## Petey

Gilbert throws up the ball, hits a triple!

Marcus, Wright, Wright drives and blocked.

Carter steal... sweet pass to Marcus, poor pass to Wright, Wizards ball side out.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Gilbert for 3

17-8 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

Thomas for 2

17-10 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Thomas w/ the move, and the bank goes in.

Wright, Carter, Marcus can’t hit the 3.

Nets called on a D3, timeout.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

7 points, 3 assists for Vince so far.


----------



## Petey

Gilbert hits the FT.

Side out, Wright defending on Gilbert, drives, and Wright trips up Gilbert.

To the line.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Defensive 3 seconds against the Nets
Washington hits the technical free throw

17-11 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

Arenus hits 2 free throws

17-13 - NETS


----------



## Petey

40 of 43 from the line so far… doh.

Hits the 1st.
Hits the 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

too bad... this team


----------



## Real

Nice look to Cliff for the score.


----------



## Petey

Nets can’t hit, Wizards bring it up again.

Cliff w/ the board off the Wizards’ miss.

Wright, Cliff, Cliff in the post with the hook and hits.

Nets up 6.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Cliff Robinson for 2

19-13 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

Thomas for 2

19-15 - NETS


----------



## HB

Nenad is taking a beating from Etan


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2

21-15 - NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nice drive and lay in by Vince.


----------



## Petey

Thomas, Stevenson, can’t hit, Thomas right there for the 2nd chance and converts.

Marcus drives and is blocked by Jamison.

He has to lead the league in blocked per minutes on the floor.

Carter w/ the nice move and Nets back up 6.

Steenson can’t hit, Carter board/steal…

Carter gives it right back, foul foul away from the ball.

On Thomas.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Cliff Robinson for 2

23-15 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Thomas has 2.

Into Marcus, Krstic, Carter, Cliff, turnaround jumper in the post, hits!

Gilbert attacking, foul on Wright.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

HB said:


> Nenad is taking a beating from Etan


 He seems like a pretty huge/physical guy.


----------



## funkylikemonkey

Robinson playing well for a 40 year old.


----------



## ZÆ

Arenus hits 2 free throws

23-16 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Gilbert hits the 1st.

Nachbar in for Wright.

Gilbert hits the 2nd.

Wright has 2 fouls.

Nets up 6.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

End of the first.

Nets 23
Wizards 17


----------



## Petey

Marcus, Carter, Cliff, Krstic, can’t hit the hook.

Gilbert got Marcus in the air… can’t hit.

Nets up 23-17 at the end of the 1st.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

End of the 1st quarter

23-17 - NETS


----------



## HB

Very good half from the Nets. Vince was amazing


----------



## Balla 15

Vince - 9 points, 3 assists, 3 steals 

Nets 23 Washington 17

COME ON NETS!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

HB said:


> Very good half from the Nets. Vince was amazing


 getting a little ahead of yourself I think :biggrin:


----------



## ZÆ

Cliff Robinson for 2

25-17 - NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Cliff is getting a lot of shots in the paint so far.


----------



## jarkid

Cliffy is so young.


----------



## HB

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> getting a little ahead of yourself I think :biggrin:


LOL oops quarter


----------



## Petey

Cliff gets it down low and flips it in.

Gilbert drops the 3.

Marcus, Cliff, Carter, 3, and hits.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Arenus for 3

25-20 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 3

28-20 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

Jamison for 3

28-23 - NETS


----------



## HB

Zone against the Wiz. Terrible move by Frank


----------



## Petey

Wizards w/ the long board, Jamison hits the 2nd chance 3.

Carter, way off on the 3 now.

Hayes can’t hit the 3, Jamison misses on the 2nd chance Cliff board.

Cliff can’t hit the 3.

Out of bounds, last touched by the Wizards.

Kidd in.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Cliff, Nachbar’s 3, in and out.

Hayes misses, Krstic flops, foul on Haywood.
LOL

Collins back.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Nachbar with a nice block


----------



## Petey

Wright, Marcus, Wright cutting, gets it back, an’t hit.

Haywood blocked by Nachbar, gets it back and fouled.

Timeout taken.

Nets u 5.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

grab the rebound.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Oh man, a game on tomorrow...I'm too used to having to wait a week for another Nets game.


----------



## ZÆ

Haywood hits 1 of 2 free throws

28-24 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

Marcus Williams for 2

30-24 - NETS

Taylor for 2

30-26 - NETS


----------



## Petey

That foul was on Collins, his 2nd.

Haywood pulls it to 4.

Collins, Kidd, Boki, Kidd, can’t hit.

Gilbert outside, throws it up, can’t hit, Wright board.

Marcus hits off the pick and roll.

Taylor w/ the move, the reverse and it’s good.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nice move by Taylor...whoever he is.


----------



## ZÆ

Bostjan Nachbar for 2

32-26 - NETS


----------



## HB

Marcus shoots too much


----------



## ZÆ

Taylor for 2

32-28


----------



## Petey

Nachbar drains it.

Hayes can’t hit.

Marcus board.

Kidd Marcus, can’t hit.

Taylor w/ the jumper.

Nets timeout.

6:42 on the clock for the half, Nets up 4.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Williams needs to start hitting those threes. He's getting good shots from there, but they just aren't falling so far.


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Boki, fades and hits!

Kidd breaks it up, Wizards ball as it was knocked out of bounds.

Krstic in.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Boki for 2

34-28 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Some Wizard was blocked.

Kidd, Marcus, Nachbar passes on a 3, out to Krstic, Wizards ball.

On the other end, fouled by Nachbar.

Wright in for Marcus.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Calvin Booth is still in the league? 

What team gave him the ridiculous contract, the mavs? (ridiculous meaning more then one season)


----------



## ZÆ

Danells for 2

34-30 - NETS

Krstic for 2

36-30 - NETS

Haywood for 2

36-32 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Booth in.

Taylor across court and Daniels drills it.

Kidd, Krstic pick and roll.

Booth gets Haywood inside, and the slam.

Kidd can’t hit.

Taylor board.

Taylor misses, Boki board.

Kidd breaks down the D, ball in and out, 2 free throws.

Carter in, Marcus out?

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd hits 2 free throws

38-32 - NETS


----------



## Petey

JKidd drops both, first points on the night.

Wizards can't hit, Wright board, Carter from way down town and hits.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 3

41-32 - NETs


----------



## jarkid

VC is still the man.


----------



## ZÆ

Nachbar for 3

44-32 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Stevenson called on the charge, nice move by Boki.

Kidd drives, to Nachbar for 3!

Timeout!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nachbar!

44-32 Nets.

7th assist for Kidd


----------



## fruitcake

nets looking good in the first half again, we better stay hot in the second.


----------



## jarkid

BOKI for 3./


----------



## HB

Free flowing offense. I love it.


----------



## ghoti

Nachbar is playing excellent basketball on both ends.

He can guard little guards and power forwards, he can pass, he gets rebounds, he blocks shots, and the stroke is smooooth.


----------



## Real

I love ditzy blondes...


----------



## fruitcake

7 of vince's 8 shots have been jumpers...

haha antoine wright is dueling it out with caron butler (0 for 2--0 points each)


----------



## Petey

Nets 8-0 run, last 52 seconds.

Gilbert can’t hit, Carter board.
Kidd Krstic, lays it home.

Jeez dunk Krstic!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic for 2

46-32 - NETS

Kidd with 8 assists already


----------



## HB

Beautiful pass by Vince

Lol bad move by the Wiz. How in the world do they think Arenas can guard Vince


----------



## Jizzy

Victory is ours!


----------



## big furb

Well, if it's one thing we learned from the 04-05 season, when RJ goes down Kidd and Carter raise their games accordingly


----------



## ZÆ

Nachbar for 2

48-32 - NETS


----------



## SetShotWilly

I like what i am seeing so far, but i will hold my excitement till the last quarter. keep it up nets


----------



## Petey

Gilbert off the mark again.

Carter in the post, flips it up hits, was fouled.

Shot waved off.

Kidd had tied Rod Strickland.

Carter, Boki, 3!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Kidd for 2

50-34 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Haywood in the paint hits.

Kidd, takes the 3, wait foot on the line!

Nets up 16!

-Petey


----------



## HB

Wizards = worst defensive team in the league


----------



## jarkid

boki is crazy !! a crazy shooter


----------



## ZÆ

Stevenson for 2


50-36 - NETS


----------



## HB

Nenad is weak. How can he let a guard change that shot


----------



## Petey

Stevenson foot on the line.

Kidd, Krstic, changed his shot, can’t hit.

Stevenson all the way can’t hit.

Haywood fouled.

On Kidd as he raises his hand.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jarkid said:


> boki is crazy !! a crazy shooter


 He's on fire from the corner.


----------



## GM3

Wright playing good D but hes gotta pick it up if he wants to stay in that starting line-up, Nachbar making a case for the spot.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Halftime*
Nets 50
Wizards 36


----------



## ZÆ

50-36 - NETS

Halftime


----------



## ghoti

Brendan Haywood is a clod.

He fouls on every play.

He's even lazier than Eddy Curry.


----------



## Petey

Haywood misses both.

Kidd, Carter, can’t hit the 3.

Gilbert slows it down!

Jamison can’t hit, Kidd board.

Nets up 50-36.

Wizards season low in a half.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

jarkid said:


> boki is crazy !! a crazy shooter


No.

He only looks that way to you because Nets bench players usually can't throw it in the ocean.

Other teams actually have players like Nachbar that can hit uncontested shots.


----------



## jarkid

HB said:


> Wizards = worst defensive team in the league


haha, maybe


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ghoti said:


> Brendan Haywood is a clod.
> 
> He fouls on every play.
> 
> He's even lazier than Eddy Curry.


 except when it comes to ripping out peoples hair, then he's the most efficient player in the league.


----------



## ghoti

HB said:


> Wizards = worst defensive team in the league


Knicks and Warriors are in the discussion, Marv.


----------



## Balla 15

Carter - 15 points, 5 assists, 2 rebounds, 3 steals
Kidd - 4 points, 9 asissts, 5 rebounds

Good half, hopefully they can keep it up in the second half and get the W. GO NETS!


----------



## HB

ghoti said:


> Knicks and Warriors are in the discussion, Marv.


True forgot that. The team the Nets face tomorrow will also give those other teams a run for their money as worst defensive team.


----------



## belarus

MWill should practice his jumpshot. It's awful... And it's not the first time when he can't make f***ing layup  Otherwise the team is very good and VC and Kidd just super good


----------



## jarkid

ghoti said:


> No.
> 
> He only looks that way to you because Nets bench players usually can't throw it in the ocean.
> 
> Other teams actually have players like Nachbar that can hit uncontested shots.


:laugh:

you make the sense...


----------



## Real

GM3 said:


> Wright playing good D but hes gotta pick it up if he wants to stay in that starting line-up, Nachbar making a case for the spot.


I wonder if Wright would feel more comfortable off the bench.


----------



## HitmanNets

Nets easy win I told you

50-36

3 Wins 2 Loses now should be 4-1

f'n Heat of course.


----------



## ghoti

HB said:


> True forgot that. The team the Nets face tomorrow will also give those other teams a run for their money as worst defensive team.


I'll throw the Bucks, Celtics and Raptors in there, too.

The worst has to be the Suns, as they don't even pretend to play defense, but they don't really count.

Basically only the Nets play defense in the Atlantic Division.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Balla 15 said:


> Carter - 15 points, 5 assists, 2 rebounds, 3 steals
> Kidd - 4 points, 9 asissts, 5 rebounds
> 
> Good half, hopefully they can keep it up in the second half and get the W. GO NETS!


 Some pretty impressive stats from both of them. Hopefully they keep it up, Washington can put up a lot of points real quick.


----------



## Aurelino

Real said:


> I wonder if Wright would feel more comfortable off the bench.


Starting can be a big adjustment for a bench player. It also means theyhave to play with the opposition's first-team.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

I really need to hear a conversation between Cartwright and Mutombo. 

And cookie monster.


----------



## Real

Aurelino said:


> Starting can be a big adjustment for a bench player. It also means theyhave to play with the opposition's first-team.


Boki has the veteran experience, and would also help spread the floor a bit more. We know Wright could get his points off the bench.


----------



## HB

Hopefully they wrap this up early so the starters can get some rest for tomorrow's game.


----------



## jarkid

HitmanNets said:


> Nets easy win I told you
> 
> 50-36
> 
> 3 Wins 2 Loses now should be 4-1
> 
> f'n Heat of course.



yes, damn the Heat. they hurt RJ....


----------



## nets1

vince has brought his A game tonight. When he is in the zone it really doesn't matter who plays along side of him, with the exception of Kidd.


----------



## Balla 15

HB said:


> Hopefully they wrap this up early so the starters can get some rest for tomorrow's game.


Agreed. Don't want to have to play Carter and Kidd until the end of the game.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

HB said:


> Hopefully they wrap this up early so the starters can get some rest for tomorrow's game.


 I'd like that, but with how much the Wizards can score, it'll be pretty rough to get them to the point where they are completely out of it early.


----------



## Real

HB said:


> Hopefully they wrap this up early so the starters can get some rest for tomorrow's game.


It's only halftime.


----------



## Mogriffjr

NEts have 2 turnovers.......that's it....


----------



## Petey

2nd half.

Nets ball, Kidd, Carter, Kidd, Collins called on a foul, on the illegal pick.

3rd person.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Wizards on the 3 second violation!

Kidd, Carter, Kidd, Krstic, can’t hit, Butler.

Jamison blocked, kicked ball.

Kidd, Wright, Kidd, throws it away.

Jamison hits and fouled.

On Wright.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Jamison for 2 plus the foul on Wright
Jamison hits the free throw

50-39 - NETS


----------



## Real

The Nets are just firing on all cylinders.


----------



## Petey

Jamison drills it.

Has 9 now.

Kidd, Krstic, Wright, Carter, Kidd, can’t hit the 3, Stevenson board.

Gilbert, Jamsion can’t hit, Kidd board, Collins, Krstic can’t hit, but Krstic w/ the great tip.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic for 2

52-39 - NETS


----------



## HB

Whoa Collins with a great pass


----------



## Petey

Kidd w/ the steal.

W/ the feed to Wright, Wright travels with no one in front of him…

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Buttler for 2

52-41 - NETS


----------



## Real

Nice run opportunity.


----------



## Petey

Some Wizard gets the roll.

Kidd, Carter in and out, Collins tips to Krstic, Krstic can’t convert.

Kidd steal, Krstic, toss to Wright, Wright fouled.

DAMNIT!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nice passing on the break. It's times like that when the Nets are going to miss RJ the most.


----------



## Petey

Wright…

Hits.
1st point of the night.
Misses.

Wizards board/ball.

Gilbert, 3, hits.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Wright hits 1 of 2 free throws

53-41 - NETS

Arenus for 3

53-44 - NETS


----------



## Real

Zero Hero finding the ray of light.


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Collins, Carter, Flings the 3, can’t hit as the shot clock expires.

Gilbert w/ the move, gets to the tim, fouled by Carter.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Arenas hits 2 free throws

53-46 - NETS


----------



## HitmanNets

back 2 back double digit blown leads @ halftime


----------



## Petey

Carter’s 2nd.

Gilbert again.
Gilbert w/ another.

Jeez.

Kidd, throws it away…

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Gilbert, Can’t hit, Krstic board.

To Carter, over half court.

To Krstic, Kidd, Wright, Krstic, has it knocked away. Shot Clock Violation.

-Petey


----------



## HitmanNets

what a joke it takes them 20 seconds to set up a play


----------



## HB

Last two possessions have been bad


----------



## Petey

Nets getting passive.

Gilbert spinning, foul on Kidd.

Kidd’s 2nd.

LOL.

Stevenson poked in the eye.

Wright with 4.

-Petey


----------



## HitmanNets

get out wright! and u people said good thing rj is injured cause wright starts


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nachbar in for Wright, hopefully he can give the offense a little burst.


----------



## HitmanNets

53-49 after the free throws


----------



## fruitcake

i told you we had to be careful; we really do need to start playing better in the second half.


----------



## Petey

Good foul by Wright.

Boki in.

Gilbert trying to split defenders.

Foul on Collins, Ted up after.

Doh.

-Petey


----------



## HitmanNets

53-48


----------



## Petey

HitmanNets said:


> 53-49 after the free throws


 YES!

Gilbert misses, Collins coming out, Hits. Hits.

53-48, Nets after the free throws.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Arenas hits 2 free throws

53-48 - NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

6 turnovers already this quarter...ridiculous.


----------



## HitmanNets

wow we suck 3 pts in 7 minutes in 2nd half


----------



## ZÆ

Timeout Nets

53-48 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Into Krstic, Kidd, Boki drives, knocked aside.

Gilbert misses, Cliff board.

Nets 6 turnovers this quarter, Nets timeout.

-Petey


----------



## JAMES.SLIMM

I think Frank Needs to put in Adams


----------



## HitmanNets

Lmao Cliff


----------



## HB

LOL @ Kidd throwing the ball at Cliff's head


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2

55-48 - NETS


----------



## Petey

LOL

Kidd throws to Cliff, but Cliff taken down by a ref.

Carter hits on the inside.

Kidd tips to Carter off the Wizards missed shot.

Kidd, Carter, fouled by Gilbert.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Carter hits 1 of 2 free throws

56-48 - NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

HB said:


> LOL @ Kidd throwing the ball at Cliff's head


 :laugh: it was even better in slow motion.


----------



## Petey

Carter has his 14th, Ruffin coming in, Carter misses the next free throw.

Wizards some nice ball movement.

Butler fouled. By Carter, his 3rd.

Hits.
Hits.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

The "Cavalcade of Stiffs" continues.

Here comes Brendan Haywood!

Calvin Booth in the game!

Who's that? It's Michael Ruffin!


----------



## ZÆ

Buttler hits 2 free throws

56-50 - NETS


----------



## HB

Why did Boki take that shot?


----------



## HitmanNets

refs murdered this game


----------



## ZÆ

Stevenson hits 1 of 2 free throws

56-51 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Carter, Carter goes to the left hand and can’t hit.

Stevenson, Ruffin, Jamison misses.

Nacbhar can’t hit.

Boki blocking foul. Nets over the limit.

Stevenson to the line.

Stevenson goes 1 of 2.

Kidd, Cliff, Krstic, Kidd, Carter.

Butler called on the reaching.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Stevenson for 2

56-53 - NETS


----------



## HitmanNets

lol 3 pt game


making deshawn stevenson look like mj


----------



## ZÆ

Cliff Robinson for 2

58-53 - NETS


----------



## HB

WTF Vince. His last four shots have all rimmed out


----------



## ZÆ

Stevenson for 2

58-55 - NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Cliffy hits off the pass from Vince out of the double team. 58-53 Nets.

Ruffin misses, rebound Nachbar.
Vince misses, rebound someone on the Wizards.

Stevenson hits. 58-55 Nets.


----------



## HitmanNets

horrible


----------



## Petey

Next foul by Wizards, they are over the limit.

Kidd off the mark, one of 7 now.

Butler can’t hit, Krstic board, Kidd, Carter, in and out.

Ruffin board.

Stevenson pushing, cross over and finishing on the reverse.

Nets up 3 now.

Carter, Cliff… HITS!

Nice pass by Carter.

Ruffin can’t hit, Nachbar board.

Kidd, Krstic, Boki, Kidd, Carter, Drives, can’t hit.

Stevenson w/ the spin again and hits.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Kidd for 2

60-55 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Kidd gets inside, and he scores.

Stevenson again, but lost it on the double, last touched by the Nets.

Timeout.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

i'm not watching this game, but vince is taking jumper after jumper?

man we were shooting well over 50%, now we're under 45%

KIDD

ok up 5. cmon NETS!


----------



## Balla 15

Ahh come on Nets, lets go!!! Come on Carter!!


----------



## big furb

HB said:


> WTF Vince. His last four shots have all rimmed out


unfriendly rims


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

HB said:


> WTF Vince. His last four shots have all rimmed out


I blame the new ball.


<-----2 more posts to go!


----------



## ghoti

They need to sign Foyle so they have Haywood, Booth, Ruffin and Foyle.

Then it's just a matter of waiting for Isiah to finally cut Jerome James...


----------



## Petey

Butler w/ the wild shot and hits.

Foul on Carter?

-Petey


----------



## HitmanNets

Nets up 2 and VC picks up 4th foul

looks like another chokejob could easily be 4-1 and we on verge of 2-3


----------



## ZÆ

Butler for 2 plus the foul
hits the free throw

60-58 - NETS


----------



## HB

Thank You Nenad


----------



## Petey

Butler hits.

That was Carter’s 4th.

Nets up 2.
Kidd, Krstic, bottom!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic for 2

62-58 - NETS


----------



## HitmanNets

lol michael ruffin vs 3 guys and its still wiz ball
pathetic


----------



## Petey

Jamison can’t hit.

Krstic can’t pull it down, out of bounds as he and Ruffin fight for it, off Krstic out of bounds.

Another miss, but Krstic board.

Kidd, Marcus, Marcus, Cliff, misses.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I blame the new ball.
> 
> 
> <-----2 more posts to go!


Congrats, I just hit 7000


----------



## HB

Why wont Frank play Moore? Cliffy has been in the game in like forever

Oops here comes Moore


----------



## Petey

Jamison to Ruffin, Krstic and Marcus force him baseline, but out of bounds on the Nets.

BOKI BLOCK!

Kidd fouled as he tries to push.

To the line as Wizards over the limit.

Moore coming in.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Kidd hits 2 free throws

64-58 - NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

8 points, 7 rebounds, 11 assists for Kidd.

2nd triple double on the way?


----------



## ZÆ

Arenas for 2

64-60 - NETS


----------



## HB

Big 3!


----------



## ZÆ

Nachbar for 3

67-60 - NETS
End of the 3rd quarter


----------



## Petey

Damn, Krstic coming out.

Kidd puts the Nets up 6.

Gilbert loses it to a Wizards, get it back, hits.

Kidd, Cliff, Kidd, Boki!

3!!!

Nets up 67-60!

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

boki may have saved the game.


----------



## Lord-SMX

lets go nets


----------



## Lord-SMX

:00.0 End of 3rd Quarter
:00.0 WAS - Offensive rebound
:00.9 WAS - C. Butler missed a 40-foot three-pointer from near midcourt
:02.5 NJ - B. Nachbar made a 23-foot three-pointer from the right corner. Assist: J. Kidd
:24.4 WAS - Layup by G. Arenas. Assist: M. Ruffin
:35.6 NJ - J. Kidd hit the second free throw
:35.6 NJ - M. Moore enters game for N. Krstic
:35.6 WAS - J. Hayes enters game for A. Jamison
:35.6 WAS - A. Daniels enters game for D. Stevenson
:35.6 NJ - J. Kidd hit the first free throw


----------



## ghoti

This is pretty good!

The Nets were 6 point underdogs in this game.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

I was going to try and make it be some big/important post, but I don't feel like waiting.

This post right here, #20,000.


----------



## ZÆ

Marcus Williams for 2

69-60 - NETS


----------



## Petey

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I was going to try and make it be some big/important post, but I don't feel like waiting.
> 
> This post right here, #20,000.



Not in the girly girl thread?

Wizards miss, Kidd, Marcus... hits! Nice start to the 4th.

Butler w/ the pullup and hits.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I was going to try and make it be some big/important post, but I don't feel like waiting.
> 
> This post right here, #20,000.


:clap::clap::clap:

Congratulations!

Here's to another 20,000, my friend. :cheers:


----------



## ZÆ

Someone for 2

71-62 - NETS

Mason for 3

71-65 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Kidd w/ the fading jumper right back and hits!

10/7/13 for JKidd now.

Marcus pushing off the Wizards miss.

Kidd can’t hit.

Wizards come away with it.

Mason w/ the 3 as he just checked in…

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

kidd needs 3 rebounds


----------



## Petey

Boki, Kidd, Kidd fouled.

Mason pounds his fist.

Where is the T?

Kidd comes out.

Wright in.

Marcus drives, sweet move.

Has 6 now.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Marcus Williams for 2

73-65 - NETS


----------



## HB

Nice move by Marcus

Mark Jackson said Kidd went to street mode on that last play


----------



## ZÆ

Hayes for 2

73-67 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Butler can’t hit, Cliff board.

Marcus, Boki, Moore, misses, he is no Krstic, Daniels, Ruffin, Hayes hits.

Wizards down 6.

Nets timeout.

8:45 left in the game.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ghoti said:


> :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> Here's to another 20,000, my friend. :cheers:


Thanks!



Petey said:


> Not in the girly girl thread?
> 
> -Petey



It'd seemed more fitting in a game thread since most of my posts came in them.


----------



## HitmanNets

I'm back a legend returns the man the legend the myth


----------



## ZÆ

10/7/13 for kidd


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

fruitcake said:


> kidd needs 3 rebounds


 He'll get it


----------



## HitmanNets

Marcus Williams!


----------



## fruitcake

vc and krstic back in


----------



## JAMES.SLIMM

How many Bench points do the Nets have?


----------



## ZÆ

Marcus Williams for 2

75-67 - NETS

Danels for 2

75-69 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Carter, Marcus, Drives, shots the fader and hits.

Daniels blows by Marcus and hits.

Marcus, Wright, drives, throws it up, O foul on Wright, his 5th.

-Petey


----------



## HitmanNets

A. Wirght = garbage and u people were happy rj is hurt


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Offensive foul on Wright.

Marv got it spot on, its been a long night for him tonight.


----------



## HitmanNets

we need a michael ruffin type player on this team


----------



## Petey

Wright left out there, nice.

Hayes from Carter length 3, can’t hit.

Marcus dirves for the ball, Ruffin goes too.

Jump ball. LOL

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

28 bench points


----------



## HitmanNets

and now we will lose


----------



## Petey

Kidd in for Wright now.

Wizards win the tip, who would had thought?

Daniels driving, hits off glass to the line as Marcus w/ the foul.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

HitmanNets said:


> we need a michael ruffin type player on this team



YOU need a Micheal Ruffin type of a guy.


Congrats T-Mac!. You made us proud.


----------



## ZÆ

Daniels for 2 plus the foul and hits the free throw

75-72 - NETS


----------



## HitmanNets

I guess the motto for the 2006-2007 year is to blow leads


----------



## Petey

Daniels at the line pulls the Wizards down to 3.

Kidd, marcus, Carter, Carter lost the dribble, jump ball.

Carter and? Butler? Looks like it.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Damn

Wright is most likely done for the night.


----------



## HB

HitmanNets said:


> and now we will lose


Do you really have to type all that, you can keep it to yourself you know


----------



## HitmanNets

What?!?!? Wiz Ball!?!?!?


----------



## Petey

No, Daneils.

Carter, Krstic, Boki, steal… wait, out on the Wizards.

NO!

Said out on the Nets.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

How the hell is that Wizards ball?


----------



## Lord-SMX

3pt game lets go nets


----------



## ZÆ

Butler for 2

75-74 - NETS


----------



## HitmanNets

75-74


----------



## Lord-SMX

7:03 NJ - Bad pass by B. Nachbar
7:09 Jump ball - V. Carter vs. A. Daniels: Tip to N. Krstic
7:26 WAS - A. Daniels hit a free throw
7:26 NJ - Shooting foul on M. Williams
7:26 WAS - A. Daniels made shot
7:41 Jump ball - M. Williams vs. M. Ruffin: Tip to A. Daniels
7:41 WAS - G. Arenas enters game for R. Mason
7:41 WAS - Offensive rebound
7:43 WAS - J. Hayes missed a 27-foot three-pointer from the left wing
8:00 NJ - Foul on A. Wright


----------



## Petey

5 gone by, Butler… fading jumper. Hits.

Kidd, Carter, Marcus, whistle.

Foul on the Wizards.

No D3.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Jizzy said:


> YOU need a Micheal Ruffin type of a guy.


:laugh:



Jizzy said:


> Congrats T-Mac!. You made us proud.


Thanks!


----------



## HitmanNets

dont let kidd shoot t's again let vince shoot


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2

77-74 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Kidd misses another ‘freer’ free throw.

Marcus should be taking those.

Carter gets it off and hits!

-Petey


----------



## HitmanNets

butler willing the wiz to a w


----------



## ZÆ

Butler for 2

77-76 - NETS


----------



## Lord-SMX

lets go nets


----------



## fruitcake

uhh carter hits a 20 FOOT running jumper? wtf? lol

argh butler's eating us.


----------



## HitmanNets

jason kidd 13 years in the nba and still cant shoot


----------



## HitmanNets

ok so we lead for 43 minutes and still end up down if daniels hits both?


----------



## Petey

Butler now converts.

Has taken over the O for the Wizards.

Marcus, Carter, Kidd, 3, can’t hit.

Gilbert, Daniels, fouled by Krstic as he had him in the air.

A timeout is called by the Nets.

Has a chance to put the Wizards up.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

HitmanNets said:


> jason kidd 13 years in the nba and still cant shoot


 yea but 13 years in the nba he can still defend, get 10+ dimes, make everyone else better, and get rebounds and motivate our team towards victory! So basically if you only care about shooting let a guy like kyle korver lead your team! But if you care about winning give the rock to jkidd


----------



## big furb

Daniels and Butler have become a problem


----------



## HitmanNets

Lord-SMX said:


> yea but 13 years in the nba he can still defend, get 10+ dimes, make everyone else better, and get rebounds and motivate our team towards victory! So basically if you only care about shooting let a guy like kyle korver lead your team! But if you care about winning give the rock to jkidd


ya im just saying 13 years and he cant hit a timely shot if his life depended on it

we would have sealed 55 wins every year if he coudl shoot


----------



## ZÆ

Daniels hits 1 of 2 free throws

77-77


----------



## Petey

Daneils an 85% FT shooter last year misses the 1st.
Hits the 2nd for the tie.

Gilbert called on the foul!!!

YES.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Marcus, pass to Kidd picked off.

Hayes blows the open layup. LOL

Krstic ball.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

tied game lets go nets


----------



## HitmanNets

man our karma sucks


----------



## Lord-SMX

HitmanNets said:


> ya im just saying 13 years and he cant hit a timely shot if his life depended on it
> 
> we would have sealed 55 wins every year if he coudl shoot


 thats true, but you gotta take the good w/ the bad! Can't expect kidd to do everything


----------



## HB

Execution this 4th quarter has been pathetic


----------



## Petey

Krstic fouled by Ruffin. Was non-shooting.

Wizards 3rd.

Carter can’t hit.

Some Wizards blocked, ball right to Gilbert on the ground, calls timeout.

77-77 tie, just over 4 left in the 4th.

-Petey


----------



## HB

WTF Wright in over Boki


----------



## HitmanNets

butler schooling carter all night long 1/1


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

and the wizards take the lead.

Lame.


----------



## ZÆ

Butler for 2

77-79 - WSH


----------



## HitmanNets

another choke job


----------



## fruitcake

omg people drive


----------



## ZÆ

Hayes for 2

77-81 - WSH


----------



## Petey

Gilbert shots as Wizards clear out.

Now 4 of 17.

Kidd, Marcus, misses.

Butler board.

Butler backing Carter, hits on the fading jumper.

Carter facing the double, spins can't hit.

Kidd board.

Kidd, Marcus, blocked.

Daniels to someone for the bucket. DAMNIT!

Nets down 4.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

DRIVE wow.


----------



## Jizzy

How could we blow another lead? Jesus!


----------



## Real

Nice thinking by Carter, go to the hoop and draw the foul...


----------



## big furb

The 2 deadliest scorers in this game, Carter and Arenas, have been cold this game


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Krstic, Kidd, Wright, can’t hit.

Kidd board, Carter, flips it up, draws the foul.

4th on Gilbert, timeout called.

-Petey


----------



## nets15

This Is Where We Need Rj !!!


----------



## fruitcake

god that wasn't that hard

DRIVE jeez


----------



## HB

Once again Frank baffles me. Wright has been virtually nonexistent this game. Why not play Boki?


----------



## ZÆ

10/9/13 for kidd


----------



## HitmanNets

lol at the people that listed the positives coming from the RJ injury

get a life, there was no positive, worst thing that could happen to nj


----------



## Petey

Carter drops the 1st.
Carter drops the 2nd.

Nets down 2 now.

2:48 to go in the game.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Carter hits 2 free throws

79-81 - NETS


----------



## Real

Another open shot...


----------



## HitmanNets

timely shooting for wiz but not nj


----------



## ZÆ

Hayes for 2

79-83 - WSH


----------



## fruitcake

DEFENSE!

cmon we really need this win.

wow ****.


----------



## Real

Nets need a stop here.


----------



## farouq710

just came back from work, nets were up most of the way what the hell happened?


----------



## HitmanNets

game

2-3

should be 4-1

terrible


----------



## fruitcake

why the **** did he shoot a three?

did you not just draw a foul on the previous play?

DRIVE god damn it


----------



## HB

Damn you Vince


----------



## Petey

Gilbert, Hayes, long jumper.

Kidd, Carter, can’t hit the 3.

Rebound by Hayes.

Butler can’t hit the fade, Wright w/ the board.
Kidd, Carter, Carter’s pass picked off.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Butler can’t hit, Kidd board, Kidd scores.

Triple double, Kidd pulls to 2 now.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Kidd triple double

Kidd for 2

81-83 - WSH


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd with another triple double


----------



## big furb

Finally a good play


----------



## HitmanNets

vince and wright lost this game

vince terrible shot selection and 500 turnover


----------



## Petey

Daniels with no where to go, but ball last touched by Cliff as it goes out of bounds.

Jordan wants a timeout now.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

get a STOP

cmon DEFENSE

DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE

then whoever gets the ball please DRIVE THE BALL

god this is so frusturating


----------



## ZÆ

57.9 left in the game

81-83 - WSH


----------



## fruitcake

HitmanNets said:


> vince terrible shot selection and 500 turnover


i agree with the first...but he only has 1 turnover? lol

lawrence frank is the one to blame if we lose this. why the **** is nachbar not in? and wright was truly a piece of **** tonight


----------



## Petey

Gilbert gets it at the elbow, turns and hits.

Kidd, Carter, Kidd, Carter, Carter hits the 3!

Nets down 1.

-Petey


----------



## Real

Need a stop here...


----------



## HB

Big 3!!!


----------



## ZÆ

Arenas for 2

81-85 - WSH

Carter for 3

84-85 - WSH


----------



## fruitcake

OMG defense god damn it ****

DEFENSE please

please i beg you dont let the mscore


----------



## Real

Clutch defensive stop..

Need to get off a great shot here.


----------



## HB

Nenad with a huge block


----------



## fruitcake

YES 13 SECONDS LEFT

ok Vince when you get the ball DRIVE IT.


----------



## HitmanNets

WOW WHAT THE HECK they were running and they calt imeout


----------



## GM3

Wright and Krstic with some nice D.

Not out yet.


----------



## big furb

HitmanNets said:


> vince and wright lost this game
> 
> vince terrible shot selection and 500 turnover


Vince has exactly 1 turnover, and just brought us within 1


----------



## ZÆ

Timeout Nets
13.4 seconds left

84-85 - WSH


----------



## Petey

Wizards burning clock, Krstic BLOCK!

Kidd calls for time with 13.4 left!

KRSTIC!!!!

Nets down 1.

-Petey


----------



## HB

I hope they go for a quick shot. No running the clock down


----------



## fruitcake

are the wiz in the penalty?


----------



## HitmanNets

give it to nachbar


----------



## Lord-SMX

vat will zbe happen?


----------



## GM3

HitmanNets said:


> WOW WHAT THE HECK they were running and they calt imeout


Yeah with 2 on 3, good timeout.


----------



## AJC NYC

Drive It Vince


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

booooooooo


----------



## HitmanNets

and vc loses the game with a turnover


----------



## fruitcake

omg offensive foul.

HB you were right they may have ran the clock down too much.


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Carter, burning clock.

Kidd, Carter.

O Foul on Carter.

3.2 left on the clock.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Terrible call by the refs


----------



## ZÆ

offensive foul on Carter

3.2 left


----------



## Real

Damn...


----------



## Lord-SMX

vat happened?


----------



## Petey

Carter clutching the hand now.

Timeout is called.

-Petey


----------



## big furb

Carter called for a charge!!!!! Dammit!!!! :curse:


----------



## HitmanNets

Nets now 2-3

Wiz spot them 16 pts and we can't hold it

getting old already Heat, Jazz, and now Wizards


----------



## fruitcake

are the wiz in the penalty ???????????????


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Lord-SMX said:


> vat happened?


 Vince drove and they called a charge on him.


----------



## Real

Need to foul...

Nets have 2 20 second timeouts.


----------



## ghoti

That was a good call.


----------



## fruitcake

we prolly have a chance for a last second shot?


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

HitmanNets said:


> Nets now 2-3
> 
> Wiz spot them 16 pts and we can't hold it
> 
> getting old already Heat, Jazz, and now Wizards


we beat the jazz.


----------



## One on One

Was it a good call? I can't see the game.


----------



## Petey

Carter out.

Into someone, Marcus dives and commits the foul.

2.9 on the clock.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

One on One said:


> Was it a good call? I can't see the game.


It was a charge.


----------



## HitmanNets

Kidd To Carter515 said:


> we beat the jazz.


talking about blown leads bro

huge 15+ leads and jhazz came back to tie it in 4th


----------



## ZÆ

Hayes hits 2 free throws

84-87 - WHS

2.6 left


----------



## Petey

Marcus with another foul.

Hayes to the line.

2.6 left on the clock.

Hits.
Hits.

Nets timeout.

Nets need a 3.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Three point game. 2.6 seconds left. Time out Nets. Here we go...


----------



## HB

Sigh* it shouldnt have come to this


----------



## Lord-SMX

wtf we lost


----------



## fruitcake

ok now please somebody tell me if the wiz are in the penalty...it'll come into play here.


----------



## HitmanNets

lemme guess they gonna give it to vc so predicatable


----------



## One on One

You guys have 1 shot, Vince is gonna shoot a 3.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ghoti said:


> It was a charge.


 Yeah it was the right call. But it sucks.


----------



## ghoti

Can I suggest that Nachbar deserves to shoot this last shot?


----------



## Real

One on One said:


> Was it a good call? I can't see the game.


OMFG!!!


----------



## Real

Omfg!!!


----------



## ghoti

Yyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HitmanNets

that went in pretty weird


----------



## HB

Vinsanity again


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

HOLY ****!

VINCE FOR THREE!!!

We're going to overtime!


----------



## fruitcake

omfg


----------



## nets15

Vinceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Carrrrrrrrrrrrrrterrrr!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GM3

HOly ****!


----------



## ghoti

I Love The New Ball!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Nachbar to Carter, Carter from down town for the tie!

The hit the rim, bounced off, rolls in.

LOL

-Petey


----------



## Noodfan

Carter!!!!!!


----------



## fruitcake

holy ****.


----------



## farouq710

wow VC just wow. what a roller coaster of a game.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

that was ridiculous


----------



## One on One

oh **** this...was it a tough shot?


----------



## big furb

Vince beeeeyatch!!!!! Eat it hitman!!!! (kidding kidding)


----------



## HB

HitmanNets said:


> that went in pretty weird


You are a hater

Whoa I love the emotion from Vince


----------



## Noodfan

Thanks again Thorn thanks


----------



## fruitcake

damn vince has 5 fouls now.


----------



## Omega

HitmanNets said:


> that went in pretty weird


 thats all you have to say huh... :raised_ey


----------



## nets1

Thats what i'm talking about! With less than a minute to go i only want to see Vince shooting!!!!! Nice job VC!


----------



## NETSFAN3526

going to OT but VC got 5 fouls


----------



## One on One

can't they make nba games less stressful and I am just following it on yahoo too, sheesh


----------



## fruitcake

HB said:


> You are a hater
> 
> Whoa I love the emotion from Vince


he is lol. he's carter15nets right?


----------



## Jizzy

Yes mother****er! We're not out of the foxhole yet. FInish there asses off!


----------



## ghoti

Look at that roll!

That looks like one of those fake commercials like when Mike Vick threw the ball out of the stadium.


----------



## fruitcake

One on One said:


> can't they make nba games less stressful and I am just following it on yahoo too, sheesh


haha me too lol.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

One on One said:


> oh **** this...was it a tough shot?


 It was a three from straight on, but a pretty good distance from behind the line.


----------



## ZÆ

lol Vince Carter for 3

87-87

Overtime


----------



## HB

The Wizard once again show what an awesome ahem pathetic defense they have


----------



## Real

What an amazing shot.

Vince Carter is amazing.


----------



## Petey

5 more minutes on the clock now.

Krstic jumping!

Nacbhar in for Collins.

Frank wants O.

Kidd has the ball. Kidd, Krstic, hits.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic for 2

89-87 - NETS


----------



## HitmanNets

i said it went in weird cause it did relax
awesome shot


----------



## jerseygirl

VC I LOVE U :banana:


----------



## GM3

damn, "The long awaited Simpsons movie trailer" sucked.


----------



## HitmanNets

Arenas for 3 they dont quit


----------



## ZÆ

Arenas for 3

89-90 - WSH


----------



## HitmanNets

Drazenachbar answers with a 3


----------



## JT

That is the weirdest looking go-ahead shot I've ever seen. Vince has a habit of hitting stuff like that.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nachbar for three!!!


----------



## Petey

Gilbert hits a 3.

Kidd brings it up.

Kidd, Boki!!!!

3!

-Petey


----------



## HB

Boki for 3


----------



## GM3

Snackbar!

Nachboar call him whatever just call him!


----------



## HitmanNets

sherako said:


> That is the weirdest looking go-ahead shot I've ever seen. Vince has a habit of hitting stuff like that.


i think it tied it


----------



## ZÆ

Nachbar for 3

92-90 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Daniels can’t hit, Wright board.

Kidd pushing.

KRSTIC!!!

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Wright!!!

Gets in front of Gilbert, and the charge!

-Petey


----------



## HitmanNets

omfg we won!!


----------



## GM3

The best thing Wright did all night!


----------



## fruitcake

ok people we havne't won yet..

see nachbar hit a three, why the **** wasn't he in?

nets up 4.

arenas with 5 fouls!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wright drawing the foul.

His best play all night. 5th foul on Arenas


----------



## Petey

Kidd, ALLEY FOR CARTER!

-Petey


----------



## HitmanNets

VIIIIIIIIIICNJEKDOIJEcwEE!!!!!!

DFYES! YeS!!!!!!!!! YEEEEEEEEEYS8YES!!!!!1111


----------



## Petey

Wizards timeout.

Nets up 6.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Petey said:


> Kidd, ALLEY FOR CARTER!
> 
> -Petey


 That was so nice. You could see Kidd calling it and telling him where to go and just threw it up there


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic for 2

94-90 - NETS

Wright draws the offensive foul

Carter from Kidd on the alley-oop 

96-90 - NETS


----------



## HB

Kidd lob to Vince, I love this game.


----------



## fruitcake

lol to the person who was worried about kidd's assists

he has 18 tonight lol


----------



## GM3

Redemption!


----------



## One on One

oh well you shoot 37% you shouldnt expect to win


----------



## HitmanNets

Vc Just Won Me $20 By Scoring 30 Pts Also


----------



## Real

Vince Carter is clutch.


----------



## HB

I heart Vince

Look at that nasty block he had on Caron


----------



## ZÆ

Block by Carter

Krstic to the free throw line for 2
Nenad Krstic hits both

98-90 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Gilbert misses, but gets the board.

Butler blocked by Carter!

Krstic fouled on the other end.

Hits.
Hits.

-Petey


----------



## HitmanNets

Get A Friggin Rebound


----------



## ZÆ

Butler for 2

98-92 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Gilbert, Daniels, Nachbar called on the reach, Krstic had the block.

Nets 1 under team limit.

Little less than 2 left.

Jamison misses, Wizards O Board.

Carter blocks Gilbert, but some Wizard puts it home.

Kidd… 

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

HitmanNets said:


> Vc Just Won Me $20 By Scoring 30 Pts Also


 :laugh: good stuff. No wonder you were so frustrated with the game before


----------



## Noodfan

That's what happens when Carter plays with his heart.


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Krstic, Ruffin w/ the holding foul.

Nets side out.

Kidd into Carter, Butler called for the foul.

Wizards over the limit.

-Petey


----------



## HitmanNets

YO BUT SERIOUSLY HOW did that vc shot go in? it looked weird is it really the ball if old ball its a brick right?


----------



## njfan5388

let's wrap it up


----------



## ZÆ

Carter hits 2 free throws

100-92 - NETS
1:22 left in OT


----------



## Petey

Carter drops the 1st.
Carter drops the 2nd.

Nets 100:92, 1:22 left.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Daneils, out to some Wizard that air balls it.

Kidd, fouled.

On Butler.

Kidd to the line.

52.9 left.

-Petey


----------



## thenetsfan

yea Vince! :banana:


----------



## HitmanNets

jay feely missed a 33 yard fg unreal


----------



## Petey

Kidd misses the 1st.
Kidd misses the 2nd. LOL

Wizards timeout.

52.1 left.

-Petey


----------



## NETSFAN3526

YESSIR we really need this win!!

LETS GO NETS


----------



## HitmanNets

giants gonna score a td!


----------



## HitmanNets

nets need to make a trade for michael ruffin even though he looks like an alien


----------



## Petey

Gilbert gets it, misses the 3.

Foul on Krstic.

Ruffin to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Brick. 1st FT of the season. LOL

Collins in.

Gets the roll.

Timeout called.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Ruffin misses 1 of 2 free throws

100-93 - NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

HitmanNets said:


> giants gonna score a td!


 and the unsportsmanlike conduct penalty...but that was worth it, haha.


----------



## Real

HitmanNets said:


> nets need to make a trade for michael ruffin even though he looks like an alien


I'd rather have Etan Thomas.


----------



## HB

Wright contributed defensively down the stretch. I like his hustle

Nachbar has been really good tonight period


----------



## big furb

Kidd 12/18/11 and 2 steals
Vince 32/7/2 3 steals, 2 blocks and the clutch 3

Best backcourt in the league, no doubt


----------



## Petey

44.9 left, Nets up 7.

Kidd, Wright, Boki, Carter, Carter fouled. By Butler again.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

HitmanNets said:


> nets need to make a trade for michael ruffin even though he looks like an alien


 He's got a bunch of crazy pet lizards too. Just saying.


----------



## ZÆ

Carter hits 2 free throws

102-93 - NETS


----------



## Petey

36.6 now.

Carter hits.
Carter hits.

Stupid play by the Wizards, foul right away if you are gonna foul.

Carter w/ the tipped inbound.

-Petey


----------



## HB

LOL Kidd with his best Vince impression

That 3 was way out there


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd hits a long 3

105-93 - NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

HAHAH kidd hits a three that he just had to jack up cause of the shot clock.

105-93, Nets win.


----------



## Petey

Cliff in, IntoGilbert, steal by Kidd, Wright, Carter, Kidd, Kidd LONG 3 LOL

7.9 left.

Wizards burning the clock.

Nets win 105-93.

-Petey


----------



## HitmanNets

Kidd 15 Pts 11 Rebs and 

18 ASSISTS


----------



## ZÆ

105-93 - NETS
Nets win!


----------



## HB

This was a great win. Gut check right there


----------



## Noodfan

We really needed this win. Thank you Kidd thank you Carter. You are still one of bests.


----------



## big furb

Don't forget 31 points from the new and improved bench


----------



## NETSFAN3526

YESSIR here are the stats


Nets
Field Goals	Rebounds 
pos	min	fgm-a	3pm-a	ftm-a	off	def	tot	ast	pf	st	to	bs	pts
J. Kidd G 44:18 5-13 1-5 4-7 0 11 11 18 2 4 3 0 15
V. Carter G 41:45 10-22 5-8 9-10 0 2 2 7 5 3 2 2 34
J. Collins F 17:50 1-1 0-0 0-0 0 3 3 0 4 0 1 1 2
A. Wright F 34:58 0-3 0-0 1-2 0 4 4 2 5 0 3 0 1
N. Krstic C 45:34 10-18 0-0 2-2 2 8 10 0 2 0 0 2 22
B. Nachbar 31:00 6-8 3-4 0-0 0 6 6 1 3 0 2 2 15
C. Robinson 23:34 4-6 0-1 0-0 0 5 5 0 0 0 0 0 8
M. Williams 22:11 4-10 0-2 0-0 0 2 2 0 3 0 1 0 8
M. Moore 03:50 0-1 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
R. Jefferson Reason : NWT - Left ankle sprain 00:00 - - - 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
M. Ilic Reason : DNP - Coach's Decision 00:00 - - - 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
H. Adams Reason : DNP - Coach's Decision 00:00 - - - 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0








Total 265 40-82 9-20 16-21 2 41 43 28 24 7 12 7 105
48.8% 45.0% 76.2% Team Rebs: 9	Total TO: 13


----------



## thacarter

Yes Baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We Win!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SetShotWilly

28 team assists. Thats what i am talking about! ofcourse 18 of those were Kidd's lol


----------



## nets1

this was a great win not because vince and Kidd were increditable, they are supposed to be against good teams, but it was a great win because the kids got a chance to play on the road big minutes and played well. When the rookies start playing well on the road consistanty the nets will be a tough team to beat.


----------



## NETSFAN3526

YESSIR!!!!


good win for us without RJ now to the Sonics


----------



## L

Great thing about this was our defense and we still won even with Kidd and Wright struggling with their shots.


----------



## big furb

SetShotWilly said:


> 28 team assists. Thats what i am talking about! ofcourse 18 of those were Kidd's lol


And vince dished out 7. It's great to see your playmakers make plays isn't it?


----------



## Fray

That 3 by Kidd was just perfect :banana:


----------



## NETSFAN3526

it sucks im in PA and couldent watch the game cuz not on NAT tv but i was following it on NBA.com.

great game


----------



## NETSFAN3526

:jump: :jump: :mob: :wbanana: :rbanana: :bbanana: :twave: :twave: :clap: :woot: :woot: 


time to party!!! :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty:


----------



## SetShotWilly

big furb said:


> And vince dished out 7. It's great to see your playmakers make plays isn't it?


yes, yes it is. :cheers: to the great win


----------



## JCB

Damn. Just realized something. Why did Kidd have to make that three? I would have gotten the exact Nets score in the prediction game. bah!


----------



## jarkid

Carter is just amazing...


----------



## Mikii

Keep Marcus Williams on bench last 10 minutes of the game. He makes to many mistakes and he is pretty selfish. Kidd,Carter and Krstic played great tonight.Nachbar was good off the bench.Krstic was ignored again in the 4th quarter and he had Ruffin on him.Twin was terrible tonight.


----------



## L

Mikii said:


> Keep Marcus Williams on bench last 10 minutes of the game. He makes to many mistakes and he is pretty selfish. Kidd,Carter and Krstic played great tonight.Nachbar was good off the bench.Krstic was ignored again in the 4th quarter and he had Ruffin on him.Twin was terrible tonight.


agreed. We just ignore Krstic! :curse:


----------



## RasH-Vinsanity

VC saves the day!! What a 3 pointer from VC!!


----------



## HB

Mikii said:


> Keep Marcus Williams on bench last 10 minutes of the game. He makes to many mistakes and he is pretty selfish. Kidd,Carter and Krstic played great tonight.Nachbar was good off the bench.Krstic was ignored again in the 4th quarter and he had Ruffin on him.Twin was terrible tonight.


I will have to agree with you. Marcus has made a lot of questionable decisions this first few games. Its almost like he is playing one on five a lot.


----------



## mjm1

mother ****er, I FORGOT TO TAPE THE GAME!!! uhhhh, work is murder . Guess I'm going to have to buy a copy off google video.


----------



## mjm1

mother ****er, I FORGOT TO TAPE THE GAME!!! uhhhh, work is murder . Guess I'm going to have to buy a copy off google video. unless anyone taped the game and would be gracious enough to help me out :clown:


----------



## Kidd's Nets

HitmanNets said:


> Nets now 2-3
> 
> Wiz spot them 16 pts and we can't hold it
> 
> getting old already Heat, Jazz, and now Wizards


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Kidd's Nets

big furb said:


> And vince dished out 7. It's great to see your playmakers make plays isn't it?


so only 3 non-vc/jkidd assists?


----------

